# Geschwungene Linie?



## Lukas (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo !

Ich möchte gerne eine 1 Pixel breite Linie zeichnen. Das ist ja eigentlich kein Problem eine schöne grade Linie zu Zeichnen, aber ich möchte eine Geschwungene wie eine schlage z.B. 

Kann mir bitte einer helfen und vielleicht leicht und kurz erklären wie ich solch eine Linie in PS7 hinbekomme ?


DANKE IM VORRAUS!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## da_Dj (8. Juni 2004)

Ganz kurz und knapp ... *Pfad(e)/Pfadtool/Zeichenstift* 
Handbuch & Forum[ssuche] sollten nun zwei gute Freunde sein =]


----------



## Lukas (8. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, nur leider hilft mir sie nicht weiter. Ich habe zwar mit pfaden schon bissl gearbeitet, aber ich bekomme keine 1pixel dünne linie mit pfaden nicht hin


----------



## zwiebelhirsch (8. Juni 2004)

du musst mit dem freeform pen tool deine geschwungene linie zeichnen und anschliessen rechts auf den pfad klicken. dort gibts dann die option 'stroke path' einfach auswählen und fertig.


----------



## prax (8. Juni 2004)

Oder du benutzt bei einer geraden Linie den Verzerrungsfilter.


----------

